# Hello from Indiana



## JohnBoelte (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, my buddy and I just bought a sailboat. It's a make I've never heard of - International Yacht Corporation, I23CR (International 23 Club Racer). We bought the boat cheap; it was sitting for several years and shows it's neglect. We've put quite a bit of work into it so far; and it's almost ready to sail. We'll have to do more work to make it more comfortable. The interior cushions were lost, so that's going to be one of the big tasks to complete.

We're planning on sailing on Lake Monroe near Bloomington, IN. We'd also like to take some bigger trips on Lake Michigan (we'll have to get those interior cushions taken care of!).


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard sailnet!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto....Post some pic's when you get a chance....And you can add one for your Avatar..


----------



## JohnBoelte (Jul 4, 2008)

These are pictures I took the day after bringing her home. I've done a great deal of cleaning and am refinishing the teak with Cetol. I've repaired and re-rigged the mast with all new halyards and rewired the running light. I'll post more pice when she's all cleaned up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet and best of luck.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

Looks like a bottle of 3M wax/restorer there. Good luck!

Summer's a-wastin' get her sailing!

David


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good luck with the rebuild.
When your all done you won't recognize her.
Lake Monroe looks like a very nice place to sail.
You can probably pack a tent and sleeping bag and than run that boat up on the beach and go camping. Should be a lot of fun.

If you ever get up to NW Indiana or SW Michigan, look us up.
We live in Porter and sail out of Holland.

Enjoy yourself.
Tim


----------



## JohnBoelte (Jul 4, 2008)

Yep, that's 3M Wax/Restorer! It did a nice job on the hull, but the gel-coat on the deck is pretty bad. I think that we'll repaint her in a few years.


Tim: We're very interested in doing some sailing on Lake Michigan. We'd love to get into some group events or something! Got links to the places you guys sail out of?


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

My 1st boat was an International 23, only it had a yellow hull. It was so much fun. I sailed it to West End on Grand Bahama Island. Had a wonderful trip and stayed 2 weeks. From Ft. Lauderdale it only took 10 hours. I learned alot on this boat. Your going to have a great time. Mine had Honda 10 HP on it. Yep, lots and lots of fun.


----------



## JohnBoelte (Jul 4, 2008)

FUNSAIL - tell me more about the boat! How did it perform? Do you have any interior pictures?


----------



## funsailthekeys (May 15, 2008)

*my 23*

From what I can see in your pictures both have pretty much the same layout. Mine had a swing keel. I think the crank was under the steps coming in. This was 20 years ago. I was brand new to sailing and did things that now I would never dream of. As I recall it was a well put together boat and handled the ocean nicely. We had 4 adults on it for the trip. The tiller was kind of low in the back so I would stand up and hold on to the back stay and steer with my feet. I remember that it was pretty quick for a smaller boat. The Ice box didn't have a drain so when it melted there was a lot of water in it. I cured that problem by freezing 1 gal. water jugs which had 3 positive results, no water in the box, I could keep things cold and as it melted I had cold water to drink. I really don't have anything negative to say about it. My experience was so positive I went on years later to work up to a Morgan 60 schooner. Sorry for getting so wordy, good luck and lots of fun.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

JohnBoelte said:


> Tim: We're very interested in doing some sailing on Lake Michigan. We'd love to get into some group events or something! Got links to the places you guys sail out of?


We sail out of Eldean's Ship Yard on Lake Macatawa.
Lake Mac is connected to Lake Michigan by a short channel.
Your boat would do well on both Lakes.
Here is the link to our marina.

Michigan Marinas, Lake Macatawa Mi marina and boatyard - Boat Slips, Service, Winter Storage and Slip Rental - Eldean's first class marina and resort facilities, Southwestern, south west north Southeastern

I also hang out with a bunch of drunkard sailors out of Monroe Harbor Chicago. Check out "The Poor Man's Yacht Club" http://pmyc.net/


----------



## JohnBoelte (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and links!!

Funsail - My interior is pretty much nonexistant! The only thing really left is the bulkhead between the forward and main cabin. I've got a sketch from the factory of what was in the interior. Do you have any pictures or anything of the interior? One of our first goals with the interior is a dinette table and making seat cusions.

Sailort - Thanks for the links. I've applied for membership at the PMYC. We'd love to do the sail to Mackiniac, but I don't think we're going to have the boat ready for such a long trip so soon. Definetly next year though!


----------

